# هل كنت ترسل والدتك المكرمة حتي تعزينا قبل حدوث هذة الاحداث



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

*سيدي الرب 
اعلم يا الهي ان كل شيء لا افهم لماذا حدث يكون لة حكمة عندك 
ولكن انت قلت ان من يمسنا يمس حدقة عينك 
وقلت ايضا ان جميع رؤسنا محصاة عندك 
مخلصي وفاديا 
شعبك وكنيستك وكل اولادك يصرخون اليك ارحمنا يا رب من الاضطهادات ومن الحروب المقامة علينا 
نجي يا سيدي شعبك من الهلاك وعزي يا ربي قلوب الامهات والاباء والاهالي الذين فقدوا اولادهم 
انت يا رب احن علي الرضيع من امه 
سيدي 
انت الذي اعطيت هؤلاء البشر منحة البنوة واسعدتهم بانجاب اطفالهم وربوهم واحبوهم وفرحوا بهم حتي اصبحوا شباب 
تحنن يا سيدي واثلج قلوب الاهالي الذي قتلوا ابنائهم وعزيهم يا رب 
قلوبنا دامية لهذة الاحداث وهؤلاء الشباب الذي زهقت ارواحهم دون زمب اقترفوة 
يسوع حبيبي 
هذا حصل في عيد ميلادك يا سيدي 
انقلب فرحنا بالميلاد وحزنت القلوب 

هل اكون خاطئة يا سيدي اذ رفعت صوتي وصرخت اليك وطلبت المجازاة

لي النقمة اجازي يقول الرب 
اريد ان اري يمينك
اريد ان اشعر بصنيعك لما يحدث الان 
مجد اسمك واظهر معونة يا سيدي 
هل كنت ترسل والدتك المكرمة حتي تعزينا قبل حدوث هذة الاحداث 
مخلصي اريضيك سيدي ان يقولوا الاشرار اننا ليس لنا خلاص بالة 
ايرضيك مخلصي دماء اولادك التي تنزف وتضيع هدر 

اشعر بحصرة الام الذي مات وليدها 
واخاف علي ابني واصابتني حالة احباط وحزن وكدت احضن ابني طوال اليوم بعد ما رايت الجثث والدماء 
ولكن نحن في يمينك فلا يجب ان نخاف ولابد ان نعيش حياة التسليم فنحن بين يمينك وفي حضنك
سامحني مخلصي الافكار تتضارب في عقلي وقلبي 
ولكن انت الذي قلت هلما نتحاجج يقول الرب 
تحنن علي شعبك وبيعتك سيدي 
بشفاعة الشهيد سيدهم بشاي وكل قديسيك الشهداء الذين نالوا اكاليل الشهادة من اجلك وبصلاة ودموع سيدنا البابا شنودة ازيل عنا الحزن واحفظنا في اسمك 

ابنتك 
رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2010)

يارب اتصرف 
مد ايديك
صبر اهالى الشهداء عزى قلوبهم
انت شايف وسامع قد اية ولادك محتاجينلك
تعبنا يارب ومحدش يقدر يسمح الدمع ويشيل الهم غيرك
لتكن ارادتك ياربى بس تحنن وترائف علينا احنا اولادك
بشفاة ام النور الطاهرة مريم والبابا كيرلس ومارجرجس.أمييين​


----------



## salib 2010 (9 يناير 2010)

اختى الحبيبة صلاة من القلب ومناجاة لخالق الكون ان يعزى اسر الشهداء ويعزينا ايضا لانهم اخوتنا فى جسد الرب يسوع ولاكن هذهى ضريبة الايمان بالرب يسوع الذى قال سوف يضطهدونك ويقتلونكم ويعايرونكم من اجل اسمى نعم كلامك حق يالهى فانت قلت العالم يزول وحرف واحد اونقطة من كلامى لايزول نصرخ الى الرب ان يرفع الضيقات والاضطهاد عن ابنائة 14 قرن من الزمان ونحن ينكل بنا ومااكثر من شهدائنا الذين ضحوا بارواحهم رخيصة قربانا لكى لاينكرون الالة الحقيقى بل جهروا بايمانهم ومااقسى العزاب والالام التى نالوها يشيب من هولها الولدان وكللت باكاليل الشهادة اكليل الفخر والجهاد من اجل الهنا القدوس الذى احبنا من قبل يالهنا ارحمنا لاننا بشر ضعفاء قوينا فى اسمك وطهر قلوبنا واسمع طلباتنا اليك بان تسند اولادك لانك قلت نقشتكم على كفى من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى واسى اسر الشهداء وبرد قلوبهم فانت من تكفكف دمعنا وتنزع احزاننا وتشد من ازرنا تمجد لكى يرى المضللون انك اله حى لاتتركنا ولا تهملنا وستجازى كل انسان عن مااقترفت يدية من جرائم فى حقك وحق ابناءك المفديين امين​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*آمين يارب


ربنا يرحمتا ​*


----------



## zama (9 يناير 2010)

لازم بجانب الصلاة نتحرك ..

دم أخواتى بيصرخ من الظلم ..

كفايانا سكوت وإلا دمنا كلوا هيصرخ بعد شوية صغيرين ..

المفاهيم أتغيرت ممكن أمووووت شهيد بكل ترحيب ولكن هذا لا يعنى عدم حقى فى الحياة ..

أمووووووت وأنا بقاوم مش وأنا خاضع ذليل ..

أنا لغيت العيد بالنسبة لى ..


----------



## جارجيوس (9 يناير 2010)

انجيل متى 5

11 طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ.
12 اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ هكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

*آمين يارب


ربنا يرحمنا 

ويرحم كل الذين استشهدوا..*


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2010)

*لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح فذاك افضل جداً "*

*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم الموضع الذى هرب منه الحزن *
*والكابة عزائنا انهم فى حضن المسيح بين القديسين*
*اذكرونا امام عرش النعمة امين*
*ربنا يعزى قلوبنا وقلوب اهلهم ويرحمهم ويرحمنا برحمته *
***ما اصعب ان تتحول الحياه الى ذكرى *
***ما اصعب ان يتحول صوت الصديق من الكلام للصمت*
***وما اصعب ان انسانا كنت تراه بنظرات بالعيان لا تعود تراه الا ........بالايمان*


----------



## طحبوش (9 يناير 2010)

في حل مناسب واحد يشيل رشاش سوبر انتاكت 280 

بيطلق هاد 300 طلقة بالدقيقة و ع صلاة الجمعة بشي جامع يوقف قدامهن و يرش 

و وقتها فقط وقتها يمكن يحسو بالارهاب لانو دايما الارهاب يمارس على غيرهن بس اذا شي مرة تمارس عليهن بحسو مزبوط 

بس مشكلتنا اخلاقنا المسيحية لا تسمح هي هي المشكلة الحقيقية 
انو نحن مترابيين انو نحن اولاد الله اولاد المحبة 

اذا كنا بدنا نتحرك مارح يكون في غير اعتصامات مظاهرات و اعتكافات 
و صلاة و هذا لايؤثر بالحيوانات التي تعودت كل نهار ع العنف .........


بصراحة نقطة انتهى


----------



## salib 2010 (9 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين يارب
> 
> 
> ربنا يرحمتا ​*


شكرا لمرورك حبيب قلبى


----------



## salib 2010 (9 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> لازم بجانب الصلاة نتحرك ..
> 
> دم أخواتى بيصرخ من الظلم ..
> 
> ...


اخى الحبيب لنتضرع الى الالة الحقيقى ان ينير العيون ويفتح القلوب الميتة ليتمجد اسم الرب ليعرف المضللون اى الة يتبعون​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> يارب اتصرف
> مد ايديك
> صبر اهالى الشهداء عزى قلوبهم
> انت شايف وسامع قد اية ولادك محتاجينلك
> ...



*مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الروعة 
ربنا يقبل رفع قلوبنا الية​*


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2010)

يارب يسوع اولادك الشهداء 

اللى راحوا يحضروا القداس فارحين بميلادك

ورجعوا حثث اكيد يارب انت ليك حكمه فى كده

ارجوك يارب صبر الاهالى اللى فقدوا اولادهم 

انت احن عليهم من اى مخلوق

احنا محتاجينلك يارب فى الايام الصعبه دى 

اظهر قوتك وعظمتك  يارب 

تدخل يارب فقد تجاوزوا كل الحدود
​


----------



## ميرنا (9 يناير 2010)

كلنا قلنا ظهور لعدرا اكيد بتعزينا عشان فى حاجة كبيرة هتحصل ربنا يرحم ويعزى االى الشهد


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

salib 2010 قال:


> اختى الحبيبة صلاة من القلب ومناجاة لخالق الكون ان يعزى اسر الشهداء ويعزينا ايضا لانهم اخوتنا فى جسد الرب يسوع ولاكن هذهى ضريبة الايمان بالرب يسوع الذى قال سوف يضطهدونك ويقتلونكم ويعايرونكم من اجل اسمى نعم كلامك حق يالهى فانت قلت العالم يزول وحرف واحد اونقطة من كلامى لايزول نصرخ الى الرب ان يرفع الضيقات والاضطهاد عن ابنائة 14 قرن من الزمان ونحن ينكل بنا ومااكثر من شهدائنا الذين ضحوا بارواحهم رخيصة قربانا لكى لاينكرون الالة الحقيقى بل جهروا بايمانهم ومااقسى العزاب والالام التى نالوها يشيب من هولها الولدان وكللت باكاليل الشهادة اكليل الفخر والجهاد من اجل الهنا القدوس الذى احبنا من قبل يالهنا ارحمنا لاننا بشر ضعفاء قوينا فى اسمك وطهر قلوبنا واسمع طلباتنا اليك بان تسند اولادك لانك قلت نقشتكم على كفى من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى واسى اسر الشهداء وبرد قلوبهم فانت من تكفكف دمعنا وتنزع احزاننا وتشد من ازرنا تمجد لكى يرى المضللون انك اله حى لاتتركنا ولا تهملنا وستجازى كل انسان عن مااقترفت يدية من جرائم فى حقك وحق ابناءك المفديين امين​



*مرسي اخي العزيز علي مشاركتنا ورفع الصلاة معنا 

ربنا ينظر لشعبة ويعينهم 
​*


----------



## youhnna (9 يناير 2010)

*امين ايه الرب القدوس
اسمع صراخ اولادك
اسمع تضرعاتهم
انين قلوبهم
استجب الهى امين​*


----------



## vetaa (9 يناير 2010)

*يارب تدخل رجاءا

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يناير 2010)

"ان لم يسر  				وجهك فلا تصعدنا من ههنا"
سامحنا يا الله ان كنا نتكلم اليك بصراخ وحرقة ولكن قلوبنا قد احترقت يا ملكنا لماذا يحدث كل هذا فى اولادك فى يوم ميلادك يصبح يوم قتلهم دون ذنب 
نعلك وواثقين كل الثقة يا الله انك لن تترك حق اولادك
سنظل صامتين حتى نرى يدك تعمل 
يامن جئت الى الارض لكى تفدينا تغاضى عن خطايانا وذنوبنا وانجدنا سريعا كرحمتك ياربى وليس كخطايانا
بشفاعة امنا العذراء مريم من باركت بلدنا بظهورها كى تعزينا وبشفاعة جميع مصاف قديسيك الذين قد سبق وسال دماءهم فى تلك البلد المتعصبة وغيرها نرجوك ان تقف معنا 
من اجل دموع كل ام فقدت ابنها ومن اجل دموع جميع شعبك لان لك كل المجد والقوة من الان والى الابد امــــين
​


----------



## روما98 (9 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا وينجينا من اعدائنا

ربنا يعزى كل ام واب فقد ابنةويمنحهم الصبر

بشفاعة ام النور وبشفاعة كل القديسين 

امين
 ملناش غيرك يا رب
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين يارب
> 
> 
> ربنا يرحمتا ​*



*مرسي استاذ النهيسي 
الرب يسمع صلوتنا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> لازم بجانب الصلاة نتحرك ..
> 
> دم أخواتى بيصرخ من الظلم ..
> 
> ...



*تعرف يا مينا ان الواحد معدش عندة الرغبة يفضل في البلد دي بعد اللي بنشوفة فيها 
بس الهجرة مش حل 
مش ممكن كلنا هنسيب بلدنا ونرحل منها 
وكمان وصية الهنا مقلناش  نقتل
وقال من يقتل يقتل ولو بعد حين 
ربنا يتصرف 

مرسي خالص لمشاركتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

*نعمة اللة 
مرسي خالص علي الايات الجميلة المعزية 
ملناش غير كلمة ربنا ووعودة هي اللي تبرد قلبنا دلوقتي 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *آمين يارب
> 
> 
> ربنا يرحمنا
> ...



*امين يا رب 
مرسي كليمو​*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يناير 2010)

أمين في اسم يسوع 

كون يارب مع كل من فقدوا ابنائهم وحدك ياسيدي تستطيع انه تعزيهم وتملي قلوبهم بالسلام


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يناير 2010)

يارب افتح اعيونهم 
يارب ارحمنا واحفظ ولادك 
لاننا ملناش غيرك 
ميرسى لك ياراجعا يا عسل
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

*جرجس
مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الرائعة المعزية 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 يناير 2010)

*طحبوش 
تعرف احتارنا 
بين الراي اللي بيقول ديانتنا التسامح والرب يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون وحقنا بايد ربنا هيكون افضل بكتير من ان ناخدة بايدينا 
والراي الاخر اللي بيقول لازم نعطيهم قدام كل ضربة ضربة رد عليهم علشان ميستهونوش بينا ويستضعفونا ويخلصوا علينا 

مرسي علي مشاركتك 
ربنا يدبر الصالح لاولادة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 يناير 2010)

*كاندي 
مرسي خالص لمشاركة حضرتك الرائعة 
الرب ينقذ شعبة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> كلنا قلنا ظهور لعدرا اكيد بتعزينا عشان فى حاجة كبيرة هتحصل ربنا يرحم ويعزى االى الشهد



*امين يا رب 
ربنا يعزيهم  ويرحمنا 
مرسي لمرورك يا ميرنا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *امين ايه الرب القدوس
> اسمع صراخ اولادك
> اسمع تضرعاتهم
> انين قلوبهم
> استجب الهى امين​*



*امين 
شكرا يوحنا لرفع قلبك معنا 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *يارب تدخل رجاءا
> 
> *​



*امين يا فيتا يا قلبي 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2010)

*بنت العدرا 
مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا قلبي​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 يناير 2010)

> تحنن علي شعبك وبيعتك سيدي
> بشفاعة الشهيد سيدهم بشاي وكل قديسيك الشهداء الذين نالوا اكاليل الشهادة من اجلك وبصلاة ودموع سيدنا البابا شنودة ازيل عنا الحزن واحفظنا في اسمك


ليكن المسيح معنا 
رحمة الرب على الشهداء الابرياء وليكن في عون اهاليهم 

امين​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2010)

*مرسي يا روما للمشاركة الجميلة ورفع قلبك بالصلاة معانا 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> ليكن المسيح معنا
> رحمة الرب على الشهداء الابرياء وليكن في عون اهاليهم
> 
> امين​



*امين 
نورتيني يا جميلة 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## سور (18 يناير 2010)

*كلماتك تعبر عن كل ما بداخل كل منا*
*امين يارب اجعلنا نثق ان كل من استشهد من اجلك *
*هو ينعم الان بالملكوت فى احسن مكان*
*لنهدا ونفرح بعودة عصر الاستشهاد *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2010)

*مرسي كتير سور 
مشاركتك حلوة  قوي 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

بالفعل يا رجعا 
ظهور العذراء هو كان عزاء لنا عما حدث فى ليه الميلاد
الرب يعزى اسر الشهدار ويصبرهم ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2010)

*مرسي خالص يا كوكو 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------

